
Ask HN: Which newsletters do you think are indispensable? - samiq
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m compiling &quot;great newsletters, mailing lists and periodical blogs&quot; for a side project I&#x27;m working on for the new year.<p>I was wondering what newsletters &#x2F; mailing lists are you subscribed to that you think they should not be missed, I&#x27;ll be sharing what I built shortly around here.<p>Examples of what I&#x27;m looking into are (they don&#x27;t all have to be about entrepreneurship, they just have to be interesting)<p>Tim Ferris newsletter 
Mattermark newsletter 
a16z newsletter 
Benedict Evans&#x27; weekly 
Paul Graham&#x27;s Essays (though he doesn&#x27;t have a newsletter, he doesn&#x27;t blog ofter but when he does it feels like a periodical that you might not want to miss)
objc.io 
Scott Hanselman&#x27;s Newsletter of Wonderful Things Quartz Daily Brief<p>appreciate the help!
======
laurenproctor
Great list here. I also love:

\- Things That Have Caught My Attention by Dan Hon -
[http://tinyletter.com/danhon](http://tinyletter.com/danhon) (He's the content
director for Code for America and writes beautiful, thoughtful and personal
commentary. Very smart.)

\- Taylor Davidson's Newsletter -
[http://taylordavidson.com/letters](http://taylordavidson.com/letters)
(Writings at the intersection of tech and photography. Similar to Benedict
Evans' format.)

\- Deb Chachra's Metafoundry -
[http://tinyletter.com/metafoundry](http://tinyletter.com/metafoundry) (An
engineering professor who writes a combination of personal notes and smart
commentary about tech/science.)

\- Weekly Gold by David Sherry -
[http://davidjsherry.com/](http://davidjsherry.com/) (A nice reminder to step
away from your computer and take the world in + a cool startup recommendation
every week.)

------
joannasaurusrex
I like my weekly email from Medium about what's popular.

As a hardware startup, my favourites are the HAXLR8R newsletter and the
Bolt/Dragon Innovation blogs.

I also like blogs by VCs Gil Dibner
[http://yankeesabralimey.tumblr.com](http://yankeesabralimey.tumblr.com) and
Charlie O'Donnell
[http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com](http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com)

------
dshanahan
I'll bit and plug my own, cuz it's killer. Musicgeeks: One song + a dancing
GIF every weekday. Great music discovery if you're into that sort of thing:)

[http://www.musicgeeks.co](http://www.musicgeeks.co)

Edit: formatting

------
anonnyj
Perhaps you would get better responses if your title wasn't so childish.

~~~
samiq
childish, yet practical :)

------
informatimago
The keys a,e,y and o seem to be intermitently broken on your keyboard. I could
advise you to a good DasKeyboard or Elite keyboard.

~~~
samiq
yeah, they went missing in action when HN limited the title to only 80 chars
:)

~~~
FatalLogic
Ask HN: Which newsletters do you think are indispensable? (58 characters, who
can do better? :)

~~~
samiq
changed :)

------
skidoo
Bruce Schneier. His are without fail a royal wealth of thoughtful information.

